# Trails on Sierra Pacific lands?



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone out there has worked with Sierra Pacific Industries to get permisssion to build trails on their lands. They are one of the nation's largest private land owners with 1.9 million acres in California and Washington. Here in CA they allow public access to their land, but supposedly no longer allow camping or firewood cutting, which doesn't sound encouraging for building trails. They have now closed several mills due to the economy and environmental restraints, so much of their land is presently not being logged. I was considering contacting the company, but first wanted to hear if anyone else has tried or had any success with them.


----------



## Turkeyfrankfurter7-11 (Feb 24, 2010)

right on! I'm not the only one who has thought of this!!! I'm a member of www.friendsofthehighlakes.com and we have fought to keep many of our four wheel drive trails open in and around the area. We actually have one sweet route that does cross through spi land. Serious issues and they aren't all that easy to deal with. But we are getting an easement access for the time being. I used to work up at Camp Lassen in the summers outside of Butte Meadows. I worked on the mountain bike crew and we built about 10 miles of sweet singletrack all through SPI land. Here's the deal. What they don't know, won't hurt them. Then again, the only reason I haven't been motivated to build any single track is due to the fact that it may not be there again the next time you ride! They have TONS AND TONS of old existing logging roads that I utilize in my area. Go to your local SPI office and tell them you want to go cut firewood and would like a map of their trails. Half of them go through NF land. They have some sweet maps with all the loggin trails and half of them aren't even in use and have some sweet water bar jumps! I know they don't allow the use of OHV vehicles on their roads, but mtn biking is fully legit. I Just use what they already have established. If you are out riding on their roads and they've logged an area and re planted already, scope it out, see if theres a route that you want to connect from pt. a to pt. b. Mcleod that trail in!!! Where I live at, there is tons of these little singletrack trails that the dirtbikers and quads still use, but not too often, it's more catered toward the mtn biker!!


----------



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

turkeyfrankfurter?...ha I've riden my bike in the high lakes area years ago, beautiful spot. Thanks for the reply, I forgot I posted that message. I had an idea of a trail through SPI land, connecting from a highway down to a lake, which provides access to motorcycle trails on NF land. Yeah, I believe in the "what they don't know wont hurt them" philosophy, but am also afraid of the "what they do know could cause me grief" philosophy. If I get more people interested in this, I might approach SPI with a vague proposal at first. so as not to give away the location, and see what the response is.


----------

